# KUbota B-1700 with LA-302 loader valve



## Rob Ford (Jun 9, 2010)

Would anyone have a direct replacement Loader valve model number for the one on my LA-302? I need to replace it and the dealers price has WAAY too many digits in it. The original has 7 hoses,(not sure what the extra one is for, but there it is)
I have a parts manual , but no service manual for loader
Any information pressure settings or specifications would be appreciated.


Thanks 
rob


----------



## tistab (Nov 10, 2009)

I replaced the loader valve on my BX2300. Factory valve was $600.00 so I bought a 'brand hydraulics' valve for 200.00. then I had to replace all (7) hoses as new valve had the ports on the side vs front ports on the original valve making them too short. The 7th hose is for power beyond. Cost of new hoses 200.00. Add to that about 40 hours to modify the valve mounting, and trouble shooting hose routing and location and I am getting close now to the 600.00 for the factory (Husco) valve. An alternative might be to take the valve into the dealer and ask them to rebuild or repair it....I wish now I would have explored that option more.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Just wanted to welcome you both to the forum and hope you stick around!


----------

